# lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?



## TrapperT (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

ich hab vor ein paar Wochen Karpfen mit Mais und Pellets angefüttert. Sie haben sich schnell drann gewöhnt und waren zu fangen.

Bei den Schleien sieht das leider anders aus. Die scheinen sich nicht "dressieren" zu lassen. Die schwimmen rum, scheinen sich aber nicht für gekochten Mais zu interressieren. Das Schleien schwierig an die Angel zu bekommen sind weiss ich. Hatte letztes Jahr welche gefangen. Bissen auf Dendrobena mit Mais oder Maden.

Meine Frage: Bringt das was regelmäßig einen Platz mit Mais und Pellets zu befüttern? Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Früher oder später gewöhnen sie sich dran.

Trotzdem habe ich immer mehr Bisse auf weichen Dosenmais gehabt.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Hi,
ich füttere eine Mischung aus ca. 30 % Mais, 20% Hanf und 20% kleinen 4mm Pellets , der Rest ist normales preiswertes Grundfutter.
Pünktlich gegen 7 Uhr sind "meine" Schleien am Platz 
Als Köder für Schleien verwende ich allerdings 16 mm Pellets.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Nask7 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Hi,
Wenn die Schleien am Platz sind wie Du gesagt hast, biete das nächste Mal einen leckeren Tauwurm als Köder an.


----------



## Kalomel (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Bezüglich Schleienanfüttern habe ich nicht so gute Erfahrung gemacht wenn man im langen Zeitraum füttert, sprich jeden Tag oder alle zwei Tage und dann über Wochen. 
Da ging Karpfen und große Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern ganz gut.

Wenn ich gezielt drauf losgehe, dann fütter ich mit wurmig-fischigen leicht süßen und dunklen Grundfuttern mit Maden und Mistwürmern drinne.
Das wichtigste ist gezielt "Schleienstraßen" zu befischen, da geht es auch ohne große Futteraktion.

Als Köder nehme ich in der Regel Taurümer oder Wasserschnecken. Bei kleinere Würmern, Dosenmais oder Maden habe ich leider immer anderen Beifang.

Mit Pellets habe ich gute Erfahrung gemacht an Teichen im Forellenteichstil, ist aber nicht mein Ding, aber einen Versuch wert auch damit zu füttern und zu fischen.


----------



## woutan (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Wir hatten vor Kurzem auch gezielt auf Schleie gefischt und mit einer Mischung aus Dosenmais, Fertigfutter und Maden angefüttert. Am Haken war dann Mais mit Made. Das dauert auch nicht lange und wir hatten dieses Exemplar gefangen. 
Das kann sich doch sehen lassen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*



woutan schrieb:


> Wir hatten vor Kurzem auch gezielt auf Schleie gefischt und mit einer Mischung aus Dosenmais, Fertigfutter und Maden angefüttert. Am Haken war dann Mais mit Made. Das dauert auch nicht lange und wir hatten dieses Exemplar gefangen.
> Das kann sich doch sehen lassen...





Natürlich.#6

Jeder fängt mal klein an. . . 

Petri Heil:m


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## DerJonsen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*



Kalomel schrieb:


> Bezüglich Schleienanfüttern habe i
> Als Köder nehme ich in der Regel Taurümer oder Wasserschnecken.



kann man Wasserschnecken kaufen oder fischt du die selbst ab?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Wie schwer Schleien zu fangen sind und wie sie auf Mais reagieren, hängt ganz maßgeblich von ihrem Lebensraum ab, genauer gesagt, mit wem sie ihn sich teilen müssen.
Sind die Schleien im Gewässer, eine Minderheit, neben Karpfen und Brachsen, dann wird's schwierig, denn Gewusel am Futterplatz mögen sie nicht und von Karpfen lassen sie sich verdrängen.(sind halt die Stärkeren)
In dem Fall hilft mit Mais füttern und etwas neben dem Futterplatz mit Mistwurm angeln.
Die Mistwürmer interessieren nur die Schleien, mehr als den Mais, im Gegensatz zu Karpfen und Brachsen, die lieber den Mais fressen.
Ansonsten nehmen Schleien, in nahrungskonkurrentenarmen Gewässern von Mais, Made, Mistwurm bis Boilie alles, wenn sie nicht unter Zeitdruck fressen müssen:g.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*



woutan schrieb:


> Wir hatten vor Kurzem auch gezielt auf Schleie gefischt und mit einer Mischung aus Dosenmais, Fertigfutter und Maden angefüttert. Am Haken war dann Mais mit Made. Das dauert auch nicht lange und wir hatten dieses Exemplar gefangen.
> Das kann sich doch sehen lassen...



Hi,
Glückwunsch zur Schleie #6
Allerdings sind das die Enkelchen von den Schleien Omas die ich üblicherweise fange 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Glückwunsch zur Schleie #6
> Allerdings sind das die Enkelchen von den Schleien Omas die ich üblicherweise fange
> Gruß Udo



Udo561, bei dir ist das sowieso nicht normal.
Die meisten Gewässer in Deutschland haben nicht einmal eine Schleie dieser Größe, wie du sie mal eben zwischen Frühstück, pinkeln gehen und Mittag fängst.
Möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viele dieser Riesen, in deinen Angelgewässern(Paradies) schwimmen.


----------



## Nask7 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Hehe,jo...in Holland ist das wohl Mindestmaß


----------



## Kalomel (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> kann man Wasserschnecken kaufen oder fischt du die selbst ab?



Ich habe einmal die Möglichkeit bei mir ausm kleinen Gartenteich  oder aus einem stark verkrauteten Graben, der bei uns fast vor der Haustür ist, welche zu sammeln in dem ich mit einer Harke etwas Kraut entferne und die Schnecken aus dem entnommenen Kraut sammel.

Geht ganz jut


----------



## sam1000-0 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Ich fange auch jede Menge Schleien und zwar jeden Frühling bis das Gewässer verkrautet ist,danach geh ich auf Raubfisch.
Maden-Maiskombi hat sich als bester Köder bewiesen und ab und zu Mistwurm,bei dem die grösseren Schleien beißen.
Die bisse kamen zw.11 Uhr und 17 Uhr,danach war schluß für den Tag.
Bei jedem Angeln war anfüttern ein muß.
Am besten einmal anfüttern vor dem beginn der Angelsession weil die Schleien sehr scheu sind und bei weiterm anfüttern den Platz verlassen und danach nur noch Karpfen gefangen werden.
Meine Erfahrungen haben mich viel gelehrt was das Schleienangeln betrifft.
Ich habe sogar einige Schleien 2 mal gefangen.Ich habe einige Zeichen an den Schleien erkannt,die ich schon vor einem Jahr gefangen hatte.
Man kann diese Unterscheiden in dem man klare Fotos von den Fischen macht und vergleicht.


----------



## Allerfischer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Also ich fütter 2-3 Tage lang mit Mais an. Dann gehe ich morgens früh an den See, Matchrute 16er Hauptschnur, 2-3gr Pose, 14-18er Haken auf 0,08-0,12er Schnur ...so dann nehme ich nur 1 Maiskorn, und lasse den Haken völlig im Mais verschwinden...das fängt eig immer große Rotaugen,Schleien und Karpfen...und der Drill macht ordentlich Spaß!
Sind zumindest bei uns im Teich ohne das Schleien besetzt werden pro Vormittag 3-5 Schleien drin.. 35-60cm.

Petri!


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*



Allerfischer schrieb:


> 14-18er Haken auf 0,08-0,12er Schnur ..
> Petri!



Hi,
da sieht man mal wieder wie unterschiedlich auf Schleien geangelt wird :q
Ich beangele die Schleien mit einer Selbsthakmontage , 40 Gramm vorbebleite Futterspirale und 4-6 Haarhaken .
Würde normal geziehlt auf Schleie auch feiner angeln , aber dazu gibt es bei uns zu viele karpfen .
Allerdings möchte ich eine ü 60 cm Schleie nicht an einer 0,08 Schnur drillen müssen , wäre bei uns auf Grund von Seerosenfelder und Schilf nicht möglich.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Allerfischer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Hi Udo, 
ich bin mit dem Angeln seid meiner Kindheit anvertraut..warscheinlich schon in Windeln mitm Vati geangelt  Hier kleines Bsp: http://img820.*ih.us/img820/7042/hecht1999.jpg

Deswegen fisch ich etwas feiner.

Klar muss man vorsichtig sein, wenn die Schleie in die Seerosenfelder hinein möchte..jedoch macht es so wirklich Spaß zu angeln.
Bremse muss halt optimal eingestellt sein uvm..

Wenn ich bei uns in der Aller auf Barbe gehe nehm ich auch 0,12er-0,14er Schnur ansonsten hat man gar keine Chance im Strom, weil Barben auch ziemlich tolle Kämpfer sind.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Hi,
ich möchte keinenfalls deine Angelmethode anzweifeln , aber bei uns wäre das so nicht möglich , alleine schon wegen der vielen karpfen und den wirklich vielen Seerosenfeldern.
Ich habe an meinem Spot zu jeder Seite vielleicht 6-8 Meter Platz ringsum Seerosen und meine Montage lege ich direkt ans Schilf.
Die Schleien bei uns gehen bevorzugt genau wie die Karpfen auf Pellets , ich muss schon so grob angeln , möchte ja nicht das mir ein Karpfen alles abreißt.
Aber so eine ü 50 Schleie , von denen fange ich regelmässig welche machen auch am Karpfengerät Spaß.
Hier im See oder an der Maas ist das etwas anderes , da kann ich auch viel feiner fischen , da habe ich , beziehungsweise die Fische Platz genug.

Gruß Udo

PS. als ich mit angeln anfing da gab es noch keine Fotoapparate ;-))


----------



## Allerfischer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: lassen sich Schleien mit Mais anfüttern?*

Ich musste bisher immer improvisieren mit meinem Gerät, da ich nie genug Geld hatte als Schüler oder Azubi um mir ne ordentliche Karpfenausrüstung zu holen. Jetzt wo ich arbeite, werde ich mir mal etwas schönes Kaufen und auch gezielt mit Pellets etc. angeln.

Wenn ich bisher auf große Karpfen aus war, habe ich es entweder mit Schwimmbrot gemacht..meist mit Erfolg..auch schöne Graskarpfen um die 1,10m gingen ran (Was durchaus Spaß gemacht hat  )..oder einfach nur eine Angelrute in der Hand, keine Pose nichts..nur ca. 0,20-0,25er Mono einen 4-8er Haken mit Mais bestückt und an die Stelle geworfen, wo ich vorher Tagelang mit Mais angefüttert habe. Ist ein Altarm gewesen und hier waren die Karpfen besonders scheu. Sobald man den ersten Ruppler gespürt hat, musste man anhauen,sonst ist der Mais ab..so hab ich auch die vorsichtigen erwischen können


----------

